# can i put two different brands of memory in the same motherboard?



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

cani put two different breands of memory in the same motherboard? i am pretty sure i can i just want to make sure it is ok with you guys.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure. While it's probably a good idea to match the brands, I've done it lots of times with no problems. You may run into issues if you put different speed memory in the same MB, depending on how the MB senses the memory speed.


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

i have this and will add this , will that work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see any reason why not. Since they're not the same size, you won't be able to configure them as dual bank for the added performance, if that's a consideration. Unless you need a ton of memory for some reason, a better deal might be a 256mb module if your MB has dual bank capability.


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

i just want my computer to be able to do a little more things at once. i think once i get the 512 mb it would work exactily the way i want it to. will haveing dual 256mb work better or just as well as having one 256mb and a 512mb? if i do get the 512mb should i put it in the first slot so it will go to that memory stick first, and then if it needs more it will go to the other stick.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless you're doing some really heavy-duty computing, 512mb will be plenty of memory. If you have a dual-channel MB, it'll also have better performance. If you have money to burn, I'd buy some other toys for the system with it. :smile:


----------

